# Meter to panel distance?



## ElectricalNut

How far can the panel be away from the meter? The code says the panel has to be at the nearest point of entrance but my coworkers keeps saying thy standard is 3'.
230.70


----------



## Dennis Alwon

ElectricalNut said:


> How far can the panel be away from the meter? The code says the panel has to be at the nearest point of entrance but my coworkers keeps saying thy standard is 3'.
> 230.70


There is no distance specified in the NEC however there may be a local amendment that specifies. I would call the ahj.


----------



## sbrn33

My AHJ goes with 6 foot. Every one is a little different.


----------



## wiremanhelp

When in doubt...Go with the CODE

*230.70 General.​*​​​​Means shall be provided to disconnect all
conductors in a building or other structure from the serviceentrance
conductors.​
*(A) Location.​*​​​​The service disconnecting means shall be
installed in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and
(A)(3).​
*(1) Readily Accessible Location.​*​​​​The service disconnecting
means shall be installed at a readily accessible location
either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the
point of entrance of the service conductors.

No distance specified​


----------



## backstay

wiremanhelp said:


> When in doubt...Go with the CODE
> 
> 
> *230.70 General.
> *Means shall be provided to disconnect all
> conductors in a building or other structure from the serviceentrance
> conductors.​​*(A) Location. *​*
> *​*
> *The service disconnecting means shall be
> installed in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and
> (A)(3).​​*(1) Readily Accessible Location. *​*
> *​*
> *The service disconnecting
> means shall be installed at a readily accessible location
> either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the
> point of entrance of the service conductors.​
> No distance specified​​




When in doubt ask the inspector.​


----------



## Magnettica

When in doubt ask on the ET forum.


----------



## electures

Not specified in the NEC. Consult local utility and/or AHJ.


----------



## Cletis

*distance*

It's determined by what mood the inspector is in and which inspector you get that day. 

Always have coffee and donuts ready...


----------



## kennydmeek

If it looks like there is going to be much more than a couple feet if unprotected house put a disconnect there and pipe in 4 wire. Sky's the limit then.


----------



## kennydmeek

Breaker disconnect that is....


----------



## Shockdoc

Our code is 5' inside the structure unprotected

Any distance if conduit encased in 3" concrete or run under slab.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I know in Wisconsin C'est 2 meter {6 feet 7 inches } anything over have to have exteral disconnect means unless you get blessing from the inspector to extend it further than 2 meter I have done that couple time but not often.

In France it will be anywhere from 1 to 4 meter but all it depending on the type of buliding and classifaction is.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Kapot

Shockdoc said:


> Our code is 5' inside the structure unprotected
> 
> Any distance if conduit encased in 3" concrete or run under slab.


Yes there's gas in the car, I think the people down the hall know who you are.


----------



## mofos be cray

Kapot said:


> Yes there's gas in the car, I think the people down the hall know who you are.


?


----------



## micromind

Kapot said:


> Yes there's gas in the car, I think the people down the hall know who you are.


What??????


----------



## 460 Delta

Kapot said:


> Yes there's gas in the car, I think the people down the hall know who you are.


I like this guy already.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Yeah he starts a 10 year old thread and leaves....


----------

